# Looking for European candidates for a focus group



## Marchabbaki

Hello, I’m currently working on a new research and looking for European candidates who would like to paricipate for 1.5 hours on 6th or 7th Feb and will be incitivised for your time.
If you meet the criteria below and interested in participating kindly let me know:

Primarily European – Germany, France, UK, Netherlands, etc
• Aged 25-35 years
• Must be Dubai residents
• Must have travelled from T2 or T3 at least 2 times in the last 1 year
• Must be purchasing and consuming food at the airport (restaurants/food courts, etc.)


----------

